# wine tasting snacks??



## Wine4Me (Nov 6, 2008)

By Christmas I will have 8 batches of kit wines ready & am planning a "wine tasting" party! I said I would also have snacks???? I am NOT into what wines goes with what food. What I am wondering, besides cheese what good snacks have you used or recommend?? Cheese was all I could think of?
Thanks for any thoughts!!?..~


----------



## Luc (Nov 7, 2008)

Depends on the kind of cheese.

Try eating some cheese and then sip at a glass of
wine.
Often the strong flavor of the cheese will kill
the flavor of the wine.

Chocolate is absolutely a wrong combination with wine.

Just try some snacks yourself and look at the outcome.
Anything strong flavored will kill the fun of the wine.

Luc


----------



## twissty (Nov 7, 2008)

fresh fruit


----------



## Sacalait (Nov 7, 2008)

I personally like a bit of chocolate with wine. A slice of apple or pear usually works well. Just let your imagination take over it's always fun to experiment.


----------



## Wine4Me (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts..
I will debate on the cheese's I get. I like the fresh fruit idea [never gave it a thought before] ... But must leave the chocolate out because chocolate & wine doesn't go well with me because I am a chocolate-holic.. lol


----------



## cpfan (Nov 7, 2008)

You may wish to try the Matcher at Nat Decants.

http://www.nataliemaclean.com/matcher/

For example Smoke Salmon Sandwiches are recommended with Pinot Noir
or Chocolate Chip Cookies with Port

Steve


----------



## Wine4Me (Nov 9, 2008)

Another question?
If I am drinking a sweet blackberry wine - is it considered a dessert wine??


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2008)

I think sweet wines are considered Dessert wines when the SG is over 1.020. As far as snacks go try to get some of these. I went to a wine tasting here in CT. and they had these and they are awesome.

www.americanvintage.com/


----------



## TheTooth (Dec 8, 2008)

The typical answers are cheese and crackers. For a wine tasting party, bland-ish crackers like water crackers are a necessity so you can clear your palate between wines... assuming your guests are trying to compare your wines.

I have to disagree with Luc on chocolate pairing. Chocolate goes great with quite a few red wines and ports.


----------

